# МЕДИЦИНСКИЙ ТУРИЗМ глазами иностранного врача - ответы и вопросы



## Доктор Живаго (21 Май 2019)

Доброго времени суток всем читающим. Выполняю своё обещание написать нечто вроде памятки или инструкции желающим получить платную медицинскую помощь за границей


Предупреждая возможные вопросы - я НЕ имею прямого или косвенного отношения к медицинскому туризму и я НЕ занимаюсь оказанием медицинских услуг не гражданам Израиля. Поэтому НЕ нужно обращаться ко мне с просьбой рекомендовать ту или иную клинику, того или иного врача или пытаться общаться со мной на прямую - к сожалению, я НЕ смогу ничем помочь во всех вышеупомянутых случаях.

С другой стороны, имея более чем 20-летний опыт работы в Израиле и пройдя длительные курсы повышения квалификации в США и Германии, я обладаю достаточным опытом для того, чтобы в достаточной степени профессионально оценивать сложившуюся ситуацию в системе международного туризма и давать нуждающимся рекомендации общей направленности.

Единственная цель, которую я преследую - ответить на ряд стандартных вопросов, которые я получаю в личную почту (и на которые мне приходится давать одни и те же стандартные ответы, но разным участникам). Кроме этого, я надеюсь предостеречь заинтересованных от наиболее частых ошибок и объяснить оптимальный порядок действий в случае возникновения конфликтных ситуаций.

В данной теме речь пойдет о лечении в Израиле - но в других странах схема организации системы здравоохранения и медицинского туризма очень похожи, поэтому мои советы можно считать в достаточной степени универсальными.

У меня также имеются ДВЕ просьбы, одна из них к рядовым участникам форума - я специально готовился к написанию этой темы: приобрел "русскоязычную" клавиатуру со знаками  препинания (в моей стандартной отсутствуют запятые и некоторые другие знаки препинания), установил русскоязычный орфографический словарь (чтобы не раздражать вас плохим знанием русской грамматики), консультировался с другими врачами и даже с адвокатами. Но пишу я медленно, в перерывах между основной работой и другими занятиями. Поэтому я прошу вас проявить немного уважения и запастись толикой терпения - пожалуйста, НЕ ПЕРЕБИВАЙТЕ меня до тех пор, пока я не сообщу об окончании темы (на это уйдет несколько дней). Этим вы одновременно облегчите чтение и усвоение информации другим участникам. Со своей стороны - я обещаю уделить достаточное внимание каждому из заданных вами вопросов

Вторая просьба к модераторам: я не знаю, в каком из разделов будет лучше разместить данную тему, поэтому пишу здесь. Если это противоречит правилам форума - пожалуйста, перенесите в подходящий по вашему мнению раздел. С другой стороны - не хотелось бы "задвигать" тему в откровенно флеймовые разделы, потому что информацию я постараюсь дать по настоящему актуальную и интересную.

Ну что же, со вступлением закончено - можно начинать писать по существу 


Начну, пожалуй, с главного: кому вообще нужно лечение за границей? На этот вопрос не существует универсальных рекомендаций и однозначного  ответа - я всего лишь могу обозначить некоторые преимущества такого решения (не будь этих преимуществ - никто не прибегал бы к медицинскому туризму) и некоторые его недостатки (не будь этих недостатков - все лечились бы за границей). Любая медаль, как известно, имеет две стороны

К преимуществам я отнесу тот факт, что почти все основные методики лечения, новые терапевтические схемы, а также современное медицинское оборудование сегодня разрабатывается и производится не в России. Это обидно, но это факт. И если для наиболее распространенных и рутинных назначений данный факт не имеет принципиального значения, то для "высокотехнологичного" лечения это начинает играть определенную роль. И чем более сложное или дорогостоящее лечение требуется пациенту, тем в большей степени чаша весов перевешивает в пользу лечения за границей. Особенно это относится к сфере онкологии, кардиохирургии и нейрохирургии.

В самом деле, если Вы спросите моего совета относительно того, где следует оперировать банальную грыжу межпозвоночного диска, устанавливать эндопротез тазобедренного сустава или удалять желчный пузырь - я отвечу: конечно же, по месту гражданства. Я абсолютно уверен в том, что российские, украинские или белорусские хирурги справятся с поставленными задачами ничуть не хуже (а возможно и лучше) свои израильских, немецких или американских коллег. С другой стороны, выполнять пересадку сердца я бы рекомендовал в США (где на сегодняшний день выполняется более 70% подобных операций), для установки биопротеза кисти лучше всего будет обратиться в Германию (где производится три четверти современных биопротезов), а лидером лечения онкологических заболеваний сегодня по праву считается Израиль.

Другими словами - я считаю, что за пределами России имеет смысл выполнять только редкие и дорогостоящие медицинские процедуры. Если, конечно, вы располагаете необходимой для этого суммой денег (от 50 тысяч долларов и выше). И здесь мы как раз подошли к основному минусу медицинского туризма - его стоимости и доступности. Давайте разберемся, почему лечение за границей настолько дорогое для россиян?

Во-первых, сказывается отсутствие у большинства граждан России страховки на получение платных медицинских услуг за пределами России. Вот у иностранцев такие страховки есть, поэтому практически любой гражданин Израиля может бесплатно сделать операцию в Америке, Германии или Швейцарии. Единственное условие - лечащий врач должен заполнить специальный бланк (для Израиля он называется "Thophes 17") с рекомендацией лечения в определенной клинике у определенного врача. С этим бланком израильтяне обращаются в свою страховую компанию, где им дают гарантийное письмо об утверждении оплаты медицинских услуг за границей. В других странах действует похожая схема.

Во-вторых, следует помнить о стоимости оригинальных медикаментов, особенно для лечения онкологических заболеваний - некоторые из них фармацевтические компании отпускают по цене 5 тысяч долларов и выше за 1 ампулу (которых на курс химиотерапии может понадобиться несколько десятков). Ну и стоимость оборудования, которое в современных клиниках изнашивается, устаревает и меняется в среднем каждые 5 лет, не следует сбрасывать со счетов.

В третьих, лечение в Израиле для всех без исключения граждан страны практически бесплатное (в зависимости от страховки и заболевания, оплате подлежат до 5% выставленного клиникой счета). Поэтому никого особенно не напрягают суммы за лечение в десятки тысяч и даже сотни тысяч шекелей. Отсюда и цены, значительно превышающие российские (иногда в десятки раз).


В общем - каждый пациент самостоятельно должен принять решение о целесообразности обращения в иностранные клиники - в зависимости от своей истории болезни и платежеспособности. Но уж если вы приняли такое решение, я подскажу вам как это сделать правильно, максимально эффективно для вашего здоровья и наименее затратно для вашего кошелька. Продолжение темы следует через несколько дней


----------



## Доктор Живаго (23 Май 2019)

Один из наиболее часто задаваемых мне вопросов - как лучше обращаться за получением медицинской помощи в Израиле (напрямую к врачу или через посредников). На самом деле, сегодня этот вопрос уже утратил свою актуальность: с 2014 года всем врачам, работающим на базе государственных и частных многопрофильных клиник, ЗАПРЕЩЕНО заключать с иностранными пациентами прямые договора на лечение, проводить платные консультации, назначать им обследования и принимать оплату медицинских услуг. Врачи, ведущие прием в частных кабинетах, имеют право обслуживать иностранных пациентов только при наличии разрешения (Ishur) от министерства здравоохранения Израиля

Соответствующий закон был принят после серии скандальных репортажей, организованных израильскими журналистами. После проведения расследования выяснилось, что качество оказываемых иностранным туристам услуг зачастую было ниже требований, предъявляемых для израильтян. А что еще важнее (во всяком случае, для государства Израиль) - значительные суммы денег шли в карманы врачей, минуя больничные кассы и налоговое обложение. Так что сегодня ВСЕ медицинские услуги иностранцам оказываются исключительно через посредников, деятельность которых лицензируются в Минздраве (Misrad Ha-Briut) и контролируется налоговым управлением (Mass Ahnasa)

"Но позвольте - скажут некоторые из Вас - на сайте любой израильской клиники указаны контактные телефоны для прямой связи с клиникой. Что же это такое?" А это - телефоны ПОСРЕДНИКОВ, которые аккредитованы для работы в специальный отдел, который так и называется "отдел иностранного туризма" (Toshevet Hutz).

Для чего же нужны посредники и какую роль они выполняют, кроме очевидного перевода медицинской документации и поддержания связи между пациентом и врачом? Посредник в Израиле - это ОСНОВНАЯ рабочая и юридическая единица, которая осуществляет координацию взаимодействия между пациентом, врачом и клиникой. Так, посредник заключает договор с пациентом - на оказание платных медицинских услуг, а затем договор с врачом - на проведение курса терапии, а затем договор с больницей - на предоставление площадей и оборудования.

Иными словами - посредник берет деньги с пациента и несет перед ним гарантийные обязательства на проведение качественных медицинских услуг, соответствующих принятым в Израиле стандартам лечения. Посредник нанимает на работу врача и платит ему зарплату за оказание платных услуг пациенту.  Посредник арендует необходимые врачу операционный зал, команду специалистов и закупает необходимые медикаменты и расходные материалы. Также посредник отчитывается перед министерством здравоохранения и перед налоговым управлением

Поэтому, если пациент оказывается неудовлетворенным проведенным лечением, то предъявлять претензии ему следует НЕ ВРАЧУ - А ПОСРЕДНИКУ. Такая вот в Израиле система. Это необходимо знать и об этом необходимо помнить!

Я думаю, что вы уже уяснили для себя - это не самая лучшая идея, пытаться заключить договор на лечение с врачом напрямую (что не только противозаконно, но и лишает в будущем вас возможности добиться выполнения ваших претензий). Поэтому остается только выбирать между посредниками: существуют официальные посредники при клинике (которые аккредитованы и работают только с ней) и частные посредники (которые работают со многими клиниками). Какая между ними разница?

Частный посредник, выбирая между несколькими десятками клиник и несколькими сотнями врачей, может предложить более выгодные условия, подобрать более полный комплекс услуг или добиться более значимой скидки на лечение. Но есть нюанс - посредник ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО должен иметь договор с больницей, в которой вы будете проходить лечение. Этот договор должен быть составлен на государственном языке (иврите) и нотариально заверен. По первому требованию пациента посредник должен предъявить этот договор (а в идеале - перевод договора на понятный для пациента язык). В договоре прописывается условия сотрудничества посредника с клиникой и мера его ответственности. Допускается вымарывание суммы комиссии, полагающейся посреднику от клиники, а также суммы оплаты услуг посредника пациентом (это составляет коммерческую тайну), но сам договор должен быть читаемым и без помарок.

С другой стороны, в официальном представителе отдела медицинского туризма от выбранной клиники можно быть уверенным - его уже проверила и клиника, и Минздрав, и налоговая служба. Риск нечестной игры в этом случае практически сводится к нулю. Но и стоимость услуг аккредитованного посредника наверняка будет выше, иногда СУЩЕСТВЕННО выше, процентов на 15-20. Если речь идет о лечении стоимостью несколько десятков тысяч долларов (а лечить в Израиле болезни, требующие меньшей оплаты - нет особого смысла), то можно сэкономить значительную сумму.

Так что в решение вопроса о выборе посредника, как и принятии решения о лечении в Израиле опять целиком и полностью зависит от ваших предпочтений 

В следующей части, которую я планирую написать на следующей неделе, я более подробно расскажу  об основных клиниках Израиля, условиях госпитализации и правах пациентов. А пока - спасибо за внимание!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Май 2019)

Доктор, примите благодарность за изложенное.

Вопрос к доктору и к хозяину форума.
Делиться этой информацией с ссылкой на эти страницы можно?
В фейсбуке, в инстаграм?


----------



## La murr (24 Май 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день!


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Делиться этой информацией с ссылкой на эти страницы можно?
> В фейсбуке, в инстаграм?


Следуя условиям и правилам форума, копирование разрешено только с размещением обратной прямой ссылки.
Автор темы своё мнение тоже скажет.


----------



## Доктор Живаго (24 Май 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Доктор, примите благодарность за изложенное.
> 
> Вопрос к доктору и к хозяину форума.
> Делиться этой информацией с ссылкой на эти страницы можно?
> В фейсбуке, в инстаграм?



Здравствуйте, коллега! 


Размещая данную информацию на форуме, я добровольно передаю все "авторские права" на неё администрации форума, которая вправе распоряжаться ею по своему усмотрению


Также я разрешаю всем участникам пользоваться написанным мною для копирования, цитирования, комментирования, дополнения, критики и обсуждения с кем угодно, в неограниченном объеме, ныне, присно и во веки веков!


Единственная просьба - не перебивать меня до окончания темы, о котором я сообщу. Мне осталось рассказать о том, как правильно выбирать клинику, на что обращать внимание при выборе врача, как правильно оформлять и подписывать договор на оказание платных медицинских услуг в Израиле, о порядке предъявления претензий в случае неудовлетворения результатами лечения, о сроках и порядке оформления судебных исков, о перспективах возврата потраченных на лечение денег, о получение компенсации и еще о некоторых мелочах...


Немного терпения, пожалуйста


----------



## Доктор Живаго (28 Май 2019)

Следующий вопрос, который встает перед пациентами, решившими лечиться в Израиле - выбор клиники и врача. Все израильские клинки оснащены по одному стандарту, но стоимость лечения в них будет отличаться. От чего это зависит? Попробую объяснить на понятном примере:

Все туристы знают, что на морском побережье бывают отели "первой линии" и все остальные. Причем далеко не всегда отели "второй" линии проигрывают отелям "первой" линии в условиях проживания, комфорте или качестве оказываемых услуг. Иногда совсем наоборот - в попытках привлечь клиентов, удаленные отели кормят более вкусно и обильно, предлагают более разнообразный сервис, проводят всяческие скидки и акции, внимательнее подходят к выбору обслуживающего персонала. Но цены в них все равно будут ниже, чем в отелях первой линии - потому что их названия не на слуху

В медицине все очень похоже. В Израиле на сегодняшний день зарегистрировано более 40 многопрофильных клиник, но вниманием туристов пользуются в основном около дюжины из них. Какие же это клиники?

Если говорить о центре страны - то в районе Тель Авива к вашим услугам будут такие клиники "первой линии" как "Ихилов" (https://www.topichilov.com/), "Тель а Шомер" (https://www.shebaonline.ru), "Мерказ Рабин" (https://rabin-medical.org.il/), "Асута" (https://assuta-hospital.com/), педиатрический центр "Шнайдер" (https://www.schneider-hospital.ru/).
В Иерусалиме Вас ожидает клиника "Хадаса" (https://hadassah.ru/). На севере Израиля обратите внимание на клинику "Рамбам" в Хайфе (https://www.rambam-health.org.il/), а на юге страны на клинику "Сорока" в Бер Шеве (http://soroka-clinic.ru/),
Все это крупные многопрофильные клиники, оснащенные самым современным оборудованием и укомплектованные наиболее опытными специалистами. Ни одна из вышеупомянутых клиник не имеет значимого преимущества перед другими клиниками в этом списке - ни по стоимости, ни по ассортименту оказываемых услуг.

С другой стороны, если пациент хочет сократить финансовые траты при вполне сопоставимом качестве лечения, ему следует обратиться в клиники "второй линии" - менее известные, менее раскрученные и менее помпезные. Речь идет, например, о клинике "Шаарей Цедек" в Иерусалиме, о клинике "Вольфсон" в Холоне, о клинике "Барзилай" в Ашкелоне, о клинике "Каплан" в Реховоте, о клинике "Ривка Зив" в Цфате, о клинике "Асаф А-Рофе" в Бер Якове, о клинике "ХМЦ" в Герцлии и тому подобные. Все эти клиники расположены не так удобно, имеют не такие красивые корпуса и не избалованны визитами иностранных туристов - но хорошо оснащены и пользуются заслуженной репутацией у коренных израильтян. Кроме того, лечение в них обойдется на 25-30% дешевле, чем в клиниках "первой" линии

Что касается выбора врача - на официальном сайте любой из перечисленных мною клиник можно найти раздел "ведущие специалисты". Практически никогда среди них вы не встретите русскоязычных , но языковая проблема для туристов из России в Израиле отсутствует как таковая: почти четверть израильских врачей говорит или понимает русский язык.

Теперь немного об условиях госпитализации в Израиле. Если вам довелось лечиться в крупных московских центрах, то почти наверняка вы будете разочарованы теми условиями, которые предложат вам в Израиле. Даже в клиниках "первой линии" вам не предложат палат уровня VIP - с паркетными палатами, плазменными телевизорами на пол стены, аквариумом с океанскими рыбами, ресторанным меню и медсестрами в миниюбках. Скорее всего это будет обычная одно- или двухместная палата со стандартной мебелью и стандартным питанием.

Врачи в Израиле как правило не имеют отдельного кабинета, а проводят консультации по очереди в одном специально выделенном для этого кабинете на все отделение - размерами 7-9 квадратных метров, с мебелью из ДСП, скромным компьютером и минимальным набором канцелярских принадлежностей. Кабинет заведующего отделением отличается размерами (до 12 квадратных метров) и наличием персонального чайника. На стенах почти всегда кроме обязательных дипломов и лицензий можно будет увидеть семейные фотографии. Никаких ковров, никаких диванов.

В израильских клиниках действует принцип минимализма в отношении комфорта персонала и пациентов - каждый квадратный сантиметр площади должен приносить прибыль. Но зато вас будут лечить с применением самой совершенной аппаратуры и назначать оригинальные дорогостоящие препараты, а израильские врачи регулярно проходят курсы специализации и повышения квалификации в лучших клиниках США и Европы. Я, например, рядовой врач рядовой клиники - дважды проходил специализацию в Америке, дважды в Германии, один раз в Швейцарии.

Подводя итог этой части моего повествования - в зависимости от материального благополучия и личных предпочтений, в Израиле можно подобрать клинику почти на любой вкус и кошелек. Но, к сожалению, это не является гарантией того, что пациент останется удовлетворенным оказанными ему ему медицинскими услугами.

Как грамотно поступить в этом случае и как обезопасить себя от последствий некачественного лечения я расскажу через два-три дня.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Май 2019)

Спасибо, Доктор!


----------



## Доктор Живаго (30 Май 2019)

Итак, следующий вопрос, который неизбежно встает перед пациентом, решившим лечиться в Израиле - как правильно оформить документы, чтобы обезопасить себя от злоупотреблений со стороны клиники и врачей?

Ответ на этот вопрос до смешного прост: любой пациент (в том числе турист) имеет в Израиле МАКСИМАЛЬНУЮ юридическую защиту - вне зависимости от того, какие документы и на каких условиях он подписал. Собственно говоря, пациенту можно вообще ничего не подписывать - потому что договор на лечение в первую очередь направлен на защиту врача от пациента, а не пациента от врача.

Дело в том, что израильские суды при рассмотрении исков между пациентом и клиникой руководствуются всего двумя правилами:

1) Пациент всегда прав

2) Любые сомнения трактуются в пользу пациента


Если возникнет ситуация, когда пациент лечился без составления договора на оказание платных услуг,  суд ОБЯЗАН  принимать на веру любое заявление пациента в том случае, если врач не сможет убедительно доказать обратное - то есть в израильской юриспруденции действует правило презумпции виновности врача. А доказать свою невиновность врач может имея на руках подписанное пациентом информированное согласие на лечение.

Доводя ситуацию до абсурда: пациент может подать исковое заявление на лечащего врача, обвинив последнего в том, что после проведенного лечения пациентом была утрачена возможность стать чемпионом мира по тяжелой атлетике, что было обещано ему врачом. В связи с чем пациент требует от врача компенсацию в размере 1 миллиона долларов. И если врач не сможет убедительно доказать, что ничего подобного он не обещал - суд, безусловно, удовлетворит требование пациента, пусть и не в полном объеме

Поэтому в подписании договора заинтересован прежде всего врач,  это его страховка (кстати - без оформленного должным образом договора на лечение, профессиональная страховка врача автоматически аннулируется)

Многие пациенты из России жалуются, что в договоре часто содержится условие о том, что якобы риск проведения лечения ложится на плечи пациента и что последний обязуется не предъявлять претензии клинике или врачу в случае развития каких-либо осложнений. На самом деле, условие это юридически ничтожно и пациент может отказаться от него в любое время. Данная фраза служит лишь для оказания психологического давления на пациента и НЕ принимается израилскими судами в качестве весомого аргумента

Есть несколько абсолютно легальных способов аннулировать свою подпись под договором на лечение, например:

а) Договор был составлен и подписан на языке, которым пациент не владеет, или владеет недостаточно хорошо. Никакой устный перевод и разъяснения врача не имеют юридической силы - суд ВСЕГДА встает на сторону пациента

б) Договор был составлен в выражениях и формулировках, затрудняющих понимание прочитанного, а разъяснения врача не были достаточно подробными и исчерпывающими. Такой формулировкой пользуются 99% израильских пациентов в судах против врачей (в том числе и коренные израильтяне, прекрасно владеющие ивритом) - суд ВСЕГДА встает на сторону пациента

в) Если пациента госпитализируют по скоропомощным показаниям (например - турист попал под машину или у него случился инфаркт) то его могут попросить подписать гарантийное обязательство об оплате лечения. От этой процедуры можно смело отказаться: по израильским законам оказание срочной медицинской помощи не может быть поставлено в зависимость от оплаты медицинских услуг. Но даже если пациент подпишет согласие, он всегда может заявить, что находился в состоянии сильного стресса и не может нести ответственность за согласие, полученное без проведения экспертизы о дееспособности - и в таких случаях суд тоже ВСЕГДА встает на сторону пациента

Поймите меня правильно - я ни в коем случае не подсказываю способы, как обойти закон или обмануть клинику! Совсем наоборот - я объясняю ваши ЗАКОННЫЕ права. Но на моей памяти десятки случаев, когда туристы, гастрбайтеры или даже нелегальные эмигранты из Палестины, Румынии, Филлипин или Эритреи получали высококачественное лечение в лучших израильских клиниках (в том числе "первой" линии) - не заплатив при этом ни шекеля. Только потому, что они знали и грамотно использовали израильское законодательство.


На основании вышесказанного можно с уверенностью утверждать: принципиально не важно, какие условия содержатся в подписываемых пациентом договорах на оказание платных медицинских услуг в Израиле, и даже само наличие договора тоже не принципиально. В любом случае пациент имеет полноценную юридическую защиту в израильских судах, которые в подавляющем большинстве случаев принимают его сторону (за исключением совсем уж абсурдных обвинений).

Как показывает практика, пациенты в Израиле выигрывают 97% исков против врачей и клиник. Но парадокс ситуации заключается в том, что выиграв иск можно остаться в финансовом минусе, несмотря на назначенную судом компенсацию. Почему это происходит, как правильно готовиться к судебному процессу и каков порядок действий для получения компенсации - я расскажу на следующей неделе.


----------



## Доктор Живаго (4 Июн 2019)

Итак - по тем или иным причинам пациент принимает решение обратиться в суд с иском против оперирующего врача. Практически наверняка он этот судебный процесс выиграет и суд примет решение о выплате ему компенсации. И, тем не менее, может получится так, что расходы на судебный процесс окажутся больше, чем полученная прибыль - то есть пациент окажется в проигрыше. Почему же так получается и от чего зависит сумма компенсации?

В израильском правосудии существует такое понятие, как "безусловная вина", когда  вина врача не вызывает сомнения - речь идет либо о врачебной ошибке, либо о халатности/недобросовестности врача. В этих случаях пациент может рассчитывать на скорейшее рассмотрение дела и на получение максимальных компенсаций (причем суммы исков, как правило, начинаются с нескольких сотен тысяч долларов).

Врачебная ошибка - это ошибка врача при исполнении своих профессиональных обязанностей, являющиеся следствием добросовестного заблуждения и не содержащие состава преступления или признаков проступков. Факт врачебной ошибки определяется экспертной комиссией, собранной как по направлению суда, так и по настоянию самого пациента. В первом случае услуги экспертов оплачиваются судом из тех средств, которые истец и ответчик обязаны внести на специальный банковский счет до начала судебных заседаний. Во втором случае расходы оплачиваются пациентом.

На что смотрит эксперт? В первую очередь на существующие стандарты лечения, утвержденные минздравом по материалам различных медицинских ассоциаций ортопедов, нейрохирургов, кардиологов и т.п.

Ну вот, например: пациент жалуется на то, что ему была проведена транспедикулярная фиксация позвонков по поводу двухмиллиметровой протрузии межпозвоночного диска - хотя можно было бы обойтись обычной физиотерапией и пассивным наблюдением за динамикой процесса. Эксперт открывает соответствующий справочник и видит, что ОДНИМ ИЗ способов лечения протрузий является проведение описанной процедуры. Это значит, что врач имел право предложить пациенту операцию, в соответствии с собственным опытом ведения подобных патологий. И даже если весь мир будет доказывать необоснованность столь радикального вмешательства по столь незначительному поводу - это НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ врачебной ошибкой, и судья оправдает врача по предъявленному обвинению

Другой пример по этому же пациенту: врач назначил ему в качестве терапии, например, курс электрофореза с крипазимом. Подобное лечение не описано в утвержденных израильским минздравом справочниках и не рекомендовано к применению в израильских клиниках. Следовательно - в этом случае врач СОВЕРШИЛ ошибку, и  для суда это означает наличие безусловной вины врача.

Итак, с врачебной ошибкой мы разобрались: в подавляющем большинстве случаев она возникает в результате отклонения специалиста от установленных стандартов лечения. Сразу хочу сказать, что врачебных ошибок в Израиле совершается ничтожно мало, потому что все врачи стараются следовать утвержденным рекомендациям. Так что попытка обвинения врача во врачебной ошибке - не самая лучшая идея.

Следующее из обвинений, подразумевающих безусловную вину врача - халатность или недобросовестность. Халатность это плохое исполнение или невыполнение врачом рабочих обязанностей, что повлекло за собой ущерб здоровью пациента. Определение халатности, так же как и определение врачебной ошибки, выносит медицинская экспертиза. 

Разберем пример халатности врача: у пациента была протрузия межпозвонкового диска L4-L5, а врач прооперировал диск L5-S1. Или необходимо было выполнить эндопротезирование правого тазобедренного сустав, а прооперировали левый. Или пациента лечили от острого панкреатита, а надо было от инфаркта миокарда. В этих случаях речь идет о ХАЛАТНОСТИ.

С другой стороны: пациент жалуется, что врач установил ему эндопротез под неправильным углом или неправильно подобранный по размерам. Или в случае установки металлоконструкции на позвоночник, винты сдавили корешок спинного мозга, проникли в спиной канал. Или в результате оперативного вмешательства образовались спаечные рубцы. Все это является осложнениями проводимого лечения, но не является проявлением халатности врача. Соответственно - суд не примет решение о безусловной вине врача.

Случаи врачебной недобросовестности, к сожалению, в Израиле случаются. Причем на порядок чаще, чем врачебные ошибки. По статистике страховых компаний, с исками на халатность врачей обращаются от 0,4 до 0,6% пациентов, а выплаты по таким искам ежегодно составляют около 30 миллионов долларов. Но, если врач проявляет элементарную внимательность и следует рекомендованным стандартам, обвинить его во врачебной халатности или врачебной ошибке будет очень непросто.

Тогда в чем же смысл обращения в израильские суды, спросите вы - если  врач защищен от обвинения в некомпетентности и причинении ущерба здоровью пациента? Смысл есть, и называется он "условная вина врача" - эта та вина, которую можно доказать в ходе рассмотрения иска по обвинению в оказании некачественных медицинских услуг.

В 99% рассматриваемых в судах исках пациентов против врачей обвинение строится на оценке КАЧЕСТВА проведенного лечения. И здесь главную роль приобретает уже не заключение медицинской экспертизы (во многих случая можно обойтись вообще без её проведения), а искусство адвокатов обеих сторон. Как оценить перспективы иска по оказанию услуг ненадлежащего качества, какие документы требуется собрать для получения максимальной компенсации, как вести переговоры с врачом и юристами, а также порядок урегулирования споров с медицинскими клиниками я расскажу вам на следующей неделе.


----------



## Север (4 Июн 2019)

«Эксперт открывает соответствующий справочник и видит, что ОДНИМ ИЗ способов лечения протрузий является проведение описанной процедуры.»
Вы не совсем правы. В подобных справочниках все коррелирует с осложнениями протрузий: листезы, неврологический дефицит, новообразования  и т.д. Там нет и не может быть рекомендаций лечить протрузию без перечисленных осложнений посредством ТПФ. Боль не является необходимым условием установки ТПФ или других девайсов.  Необходимо внимательно вникать в стандарты лечения. 
Поэтому в случае протрузии или серединкой грыжи вызывающей легкую степень дурального мешка, установка ТПФ - врачебная халатность, граничащая с преступлением. Кроме того должен быть отражён результат осмотра перед операцией, где четко отражён  неврологический дефицит. Подобный документ, отсутвуюший в деле больного, или оформление его задним числом - уже поводы для судебного разбирательства.

И ещё момент. Скажите пожалуйста уважаемый доктор насколько трудно получить экспертное заключение у израильского врача практикующего в данной области. Каким критериям и какую степень известности и веса должен иметь эксперт?


----------



## Доктор Живаго (4 Июн 2019)

Север написал(а):


> Поэтому в случае протрузии или серединкой грыжи вызывающей легкую степень дурального мешка, установка ТПФ - врачебная халатность, граничащая с преступлением.


Не в Израиле.

Для проведения оперативного вмешательства в Израиле необходимо соблюдение ДВУХ юридических условий:
1) Наличие у врача действующего сертификата  (Rishayon)
2) Подписанное информированное согласие пациента

Кроме этого, необходимо наличие ДВУХ медицинских условий:
1) Наличие упомянутого вмешательства в утвержденных стандартах лечения
2) Отсутствие противопоказаний к проведению операции

Все остальное - целесообразность проведения операции, влияние на качество жизни пациента, вероятный прогноз и возможные осложнения определяются только и исключительно опытом оперирующего врача и согласием пациента. Ни о какой "врачебной халатности, граничащей с преступлением" и речи не может быть.

Есть такая пословица: "В платной медицине выполняют любой каприз за Ваши деньги". Это в полной мере относится к лечению в Израиле, в Германии и в США (те страны, где я практиковал). Если Вас это не устраивает - лечитись в других странах, с иным законодательством



Север написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста уважаемый доктор насколько трудно получить экспертное заключение у израильского врача практикующего в данной области. Каким критериям и какую степень известности и веса должен иметь эксперт?


Вы путаете медицинскую экспертизу (Vaadat rafui) и врачебное заключение (Uvdat Mumhe).

Первое является официальным заключением группы экспертов и требуется для заключения о врачебной ошибке или халатности.

Второе необходимо для упомянутой выше оценки качества оказания медицинских услуг и может быть написано одним врачом, имеющим звание специалиста (Mumhe) с опытом работы не менее 7 лет.

Как получить врачебное заключение, как его использовать или оспорить, какие требования предъявляются к врачу и на другие вопросы я обязательно отвечу в свое время.

Я же просил ЗАПАСТИСЬ ТЕРПЕНИЕМ


----------



## Доктор Живаго (6 Июн 2019)

Раз уж зашла об этом речь, давайте разберемся - в чем разница между экспертизой и заключением врача-специалиста, а также в каких случаях и на каких условиях нужно выбирать ту или иную услугу

Экспертиза (правильное название "судебно-медицинская экспертиза" - Vaadat rafui mishpahtit) проводится в институте судебной медицины "Абу Кабир". В экспертизе всегда участвует несколько специалистов, из которых один является ответственным. Ответственный эксперт обязан иметь сертификат на проведение медицинской экспертизы и несет уголовную ответственность за достоверность полученного результата. Заключение судебной медицинской экспертизы является решающей для определения врачебной ошибки и врачебной халатности. Оспорить выводы судмедэксперта в суде теоретически возможно, но на практике я о таком не слышал - это "железобетонный" аргумент для судьи, на котором он основывает свое решение. Стоимость проведения судебной экспертизы составляет десятки тысяч долларов, а сроки её проведения составляют несколько недель или месяцев.

Для иска о неудовлетворительном качестве оказания медицинских услуг судебная экспертиза является избыточной - это как стрельба из пушки по воробьям или заколачивание гвоздей микроскопом. Очень долго, очень дорого, а сделанное судмедэкспертом заключение (если речь не идет об ошибке или халатности врача) в большинстве случаев не имеет принципиального значения для исхода судебного процесса. Поэтому в 99,99% случаев гражданских исках против врачей истец удовлетворяется упрощенной формой процедуры - заключением специалиста

Заключение специалиста (Uvdat Mumhe) пишется одним врачом - специалистом в данной области, который высказывает свое профессиональное мнение. Мнение это не является последней инстанцией для суда, оно может быть оспорено, подвергнуто сомнению или опровергнуто. Кроме того, составивший заключение специалист не несет ответственности за сделанные им выводы, за исключением репутационных потерь. В отличии от экспертизы, заключение можно получить за несколько рабочих дней, а его стоимость редко превышает 5-6 тысяч долларов.

Выше мне уже задавали вопрос: какой квалификацией, репутацией и популярностью должен пользоваться врач, составляющий заключение специалиста? И даже высказывали мнение о том, что это должен быть непременно коренной израильтянин в должности не менее заведующего отделением. Это не более чем миф. Ответ на заданный вопрос может показаться парадоксальным на первый взгляд - все вышеперечисленное не имеет абсолютно НИКАКОГО практического значения.

На взгляд обывателя это не правильно - как можно сравнивать, например, ведущего специалиста клиники, заведующего отделением с 30-летним стажем, автора десятков статей в международных журналах с поликлиническим врачом, которого и коллеги по цеху не всегда знают как зовут? Но в суде и тот и другой врач пользуются абсолютно ОДЛИНАКОВЫМ авторитетом. Дело в том, что ошибиться может и специалист экстра класса и вчерашний выпускник колледжа - просто вероятность совершения ошибки у них будет разной. Но судья никогда не может быть уверенным в том, кто из них прав в данном конкретном рассматриваемом случае, тем более что судья не обладает высшим медицинским образованием. Поэтому он рассматривает заключение специалиста как истинное, если только не будет убедительно доказано обратное


Итак: для обращения в суд с иском о некачественном лечении нужно получить заключение врача, который согласится участвовать в процессе. Никаких предварительных условий и требований к  врачу суд не предъявляет, за исключением одного - у него должно быть звание специалиста (Mumhe) в данной области. Для получения сертификата специалиста врач обязан пройти специализацию, которая в самом простом случае занимает 7 лет - отсюда и происходит упомянутое мною выше требование к специалисту о наличии не менее 7 лет стажа по профессии. Все остальное (научные звания, авторитет, место и должность работы) для суда значения не имеет, и влияние на результаты процесса НЕ ОКАЗЫВАЕТ

Тогда откуда пошли слухи об "особых" требованиях к составляющему заключение специалисту? Для суда и для пациента статус врача не имеет значения, но это может оказаться важным для самого врача. В самом деле - если один специалист принимает участие в судебном процессе против другого специалиста, то для обоих желательно иметь как минимум равный авторитет. Потому что может сложиться ситуация, когда через некоторое время более молодой и менее опытный специалист попадет на стажировку или на работу в отделение к своему оппоненту в качестве подчиненного. И если старший и более опытный врач затаит обиду, он вполне может отыграться. Теоретически, конечно, такого быть не должно - но мы ведь живет в реальном мире?

Не говоря уже о том, что врачей в Израиле не так уж много и все они знакомы друг с другом, поэтому понятие "корпоративная этика" для израильских врачей отнюдь не является пустым звуком. Сегодня ты свидетельствуешь против одного врача, а завтра он будет свидетельствовать против тебя. Без особой необходимости ссорится друг с другом никто желанием не горит. Как же поступить пациенту в таком случае?

Выход, разумеется, был найден - существуют десятки врачей, практически не занимающихся медицинской деятельностью и полностью посвятивших себя участию в судебных процессах. По понятным причинам, их не очень любят и жалуют коллеги по цеху, но по этим же причинам заработок таких врачей превышает средний заработок практикующих врачей. Списки специалистов по составлению врачебных заключений можно получить у любого юриста, специализирующегося на медицинских исках.

Полагаю, что теперь вам понятен мой посыл о том, что для подачи иска против врача по обвинению в некачественно оказанных услугах нет никакого смысла проводить судебную экспертизу или искать супер-пупер специалиста для получения "особого" врачебного заключения - ни на результатах процесса, ни на сумме компенсации это никак не скажется, чего не скажешь о кошельке пациента. А вот о том, что может оказать влияние на решение судьи, о грамотном поведении в суде и о возможностях скорейшего и выгоднейшего завершения спора между врачом и пациентом - я расскажу в следующий раз.


----------



## Север (10 Июн 2019)

Спасибо уважаемый доктор за интересную информацию. По поводу принципов работы экспертной комиссии и нанятого эксперта все так, однако вы упускаете важный момент: ни один врач не заинтересован в подобной судебной шумихе вокруг его имени. Скажем так; положительное заключение экспертной комиссии практически ставит точку на карьере израильского врача. А положительное заключение нанятого эксперта (сам факт положительного заключения) способно сильно пошатнуть профессиональную репутацию. Например соседняя ветка про Пекарского, (которого я когда-то рассматривал в качестве хирурга, но отказался). Преданное огласке заключение эксперта в контексте судебного иска, способно обвалить его бизнес в сфере мед.туризма. А за ним наверняка стоит команда (анестезиологи, медсестры, менеджеры, рекламщики, водители). Конечно останутся операции оплаченные больничными кассами для граждан Израиля, но это уже не те деньги. 
Поэтому самый трудный и сложный этап судебного иска, получить подобное заключение. 
Но как говорят мои израильские коллеги в области спинальной хирургии в Израиле сделать это практически нереально.


----------



## Галина Каримова (10 Июн 2019)

Север написал(а):


> Но как говорят мои израильские коллеги в области спинальной хирургии в Израиле сделать это практически нереально.


Я проработала в Израиле 23 года, в том числе несколько лет с Моше Шапиро (ака доктор Живаго) и Ильей Пекарским. Поверьте мне на слово, вообще никаких проблем получить врачебное заключение против  кого-бы то ни было, и против Ильи в том числе. Если, конечно, он действительно допустил какие-либо ошибки. Цена вопроса 2 тысячи долларов...


----------



## Доктор Живаго (10 Июн 2019)

Север написал(а):


> По поводу принципов работы экспертной комиссии и нанятого эксперта все так, однако вы упускаете важный момент: ни один врач не заинтересован в подобной судебной шумихе вокруг его имени.



Почему же упускаю??? Как раз об этом мы сейчас и поговорим 


Итак — пациент твердо решил восстановить справедливость или, по крайней мере, компенсировать понесенные во время лечения финансовые потери. Что же для этого необходимо предпринять?


Во-первых, нужно определиться с суммой компенсации. Помните, я говорил ранее о том, что не стал бы иметь финансовых рассчетов с пациентами на сумму более чем 5 тысяч долларов? Это не спроста. Именно такая сумма иска (а точнее — до 18 тысяч шекелей) позволяет пациенту обратиться в суд по мелким искам (Tviyot Кtanot)


Что такое «суд по мелким искам» и в чем его привлекательность? Самое главное: на судебных заседаниях ЗАПРЕЩЕНО присутствовать адвокатам обеих сторон. Также как и профессиональная юридическая поддержка ответчика или истца. Все на равных — человек против человека, обвиняемый против обвинителя, пациент против врача. Такая система исключает ситуацию, когда финансово обеспеченный гражданин или могучая организация получает преимущество в суде перед бедняком за счет работы высокооплачиваемого адвоката.


Кроме того, решение в судах по мелким искам в большинстве случаев принимается по итогам одного единственного заседания и не оспаривается в судах высшей инстанции. Это позволяет избежать длительной судебной волокиты, которая в Израиле может продолжаться многие годы и даже десятки лет.


Во-вторых, перед обращением в суд необходимо послать врачу заказной почтой (Dor Rashum) уведомление о предстоящем иске с подробным указанием всех претензий и результатами сделанного ранее врачебного заключения - без этого суд по мелким искам не примет жалобу к рассмотрению.


Получив такое письмо, врач практически всегда предложит пациенту часть запрашиваемой суммы в обмен на отказ от дальнейшего разбирательства. Если вы не чувствуете в себе решимости идти до победного конца или ваша позиция в суде не безупречна — соглашайтесь. В противном случае готовьтесь ко встрече в суде.


Как я уже говорил, в суде по мелким искам вы будете выступать против врача один на один. Это не так страшно, как может показаться. Хотя бы потому что врач, также как и пациент, не обладает юридическим образованием. Поэтому все разбирательство будет заключаться в зачтении судьей полученного вами врачебного заключения и выслушивании оправданий врача. Именно оправданий — поскольку в израильском суде действует призумпция ВИНОВНОСТИ врача (это означает, что любое сомнение трактуется в пользу пациента)


Прежде чем начать судебное заседание, судья предложит обеим сторонам прийти к досудебному урегулированию. В этом случае врач скорее всего предложит вам половину от суммы иска, бремя судебных издержек при этом каждая сторона несет самостоятельно. Если ваши издержки не слишком велики — заключение мирного соглашения (Iskem) является хорошим вариантом урегулирования иска о неудовлетворительном качестве оказания медицинских услуг и применяется в большинстве подобных случаев.


Популярным решением в судах по мелким искам является уже упомянутая выплата врачом в пользу пациента 50% от запрашиваемой суммы — но судебные издержки судья может поделить очень и очень по разному. Может полностью возложить их на врача, или полностью на пациента, или разделить их в любой другой пропорции. Это чаще всего зависит от впечатления, которое истец произведет на судью.


А наилучшее впечатление на судью производит... молчание! Запомните и мысленно повторяйте простые правила: «все, что вы скажите — может быть использовано против вас», «слово серебро, а молчание золото» и «слово не воробей — вылетит не поймаешь» Не перебивайте врача (а уж тем более судью), не пытайтесь рассказать свою родословную вплоть до прапрапрабабушки, не стройте из себя знатока законов. ВСЕ, что вам нужно рассказать в суде - содержится во врачебном заключении. Поэтому лучше всего отвечать односложно: «да, Ваша честь» и «нет, Ваша честь» И ни в коем случае не позволять врачу втянуть себя в дискуссию, отвечая на его вопросы или выпады. Это тяжело, но это эффективно и безопасно. 


Собственно говоря — это все, что вам необходимо знать о судах по мелким искам. Если вы не уверены в себе, или если вас не устраивает стандартная компенсация, или если сумма иска превышает 18 тысяч шекелей — вам необходимо обращаться в районный суд по месту работы врача или по месту регистрации его клиники (информация об этом в обязательном порядке указана на квитанции об оказании медицинских услуг). И здесь уже вам не обойтись без услуг профессионального юриста.


Как выбрать юриста, на каких условиях подписать с ним договор и какие подводные камни могут скрываться на данном этапе - я расскажу через несколько дней.


----------



## Доктор Живаго (11 Июн 2019)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Я проработала в Израиле 23 года, в том числе несколько лет с Моше Шапиро (ака доктор Живаго) и Ильей Пекарским. Поверьте мне на слово, вообще никаких проблем получить врачебное заключение против  кого-бы то ни было, и против Ильи в том числе. Если, конечно, он действительно допустил какие-либо ошибки. Цена вопроса 2 тысячи долларов...



Галочка - вот от Вас я никак не ожидал пренебрежительного отношения к моей просьбе не перебивать меня до окончания темы...

Но Вы, разумеется, правы - профессиональный юрист легко получит врачебное заключение против ЛЮБОГО израильского врача. Если память мне не изменяет - против Пекарского в различное время подавались не менее пяти или шести исков, закончившихся досудебным урегулированием.
И это отнюдь не говорит о том, что Илья плохой врач. Недовольные (или корыстные) пациенты встречаются в практике каждого врача. На меня, например подавали в суд раз десять... 

Впрочем, это тема не о Пекарском - так что еще раз прошу всех запастись терпением, уже немного осталось!


----------



## Доктор Живаго (13 Июн 2019)

Итак, вы решили обращаться в районный суд. Здесь уже все "по серьезному" - судебные заседания, адвокаты с обеих сторон, свидетельские показания... Нужно понимать, что у клиники и врача практически нет шансов выиграть судебный процесс против пациента (суд в любом случае обяжет их выплатить компенсацию истцу) -  поэтому усилия адвокатов ответчика будут направлены лишь на снижение суммы этой компенсации



Но как определяется сумма компенсации? Нельзя просто так прийти в суд и сказать "я хочу миллион долларов", необходимо ОБОСНОВАТЬ свои требования. А для этого необходимо понимать принципы расчета компенсации. Вот, например, есть два пациента: один обратился в суд с иском о том, что образовавшийся после проведенной операции рубец получился кривой и не красивый, а второй с жалобой на то, что после операции у него парализовало обе ноги и он лишился возможности ходить. Как вы думаете - кто из них получит большую компенсацию по иску? Ответ вовсе не так очевиден, как может показаться на первый взгляд



Есть ДВА основных фактора, которые суд принимает во внимание при определении суммы компенсации истцу: недополученная прибыль (в совокупности с упущенной выгодой) и моральные страдания. Ну, моральные страдания - понятие субъективное и плохо поддается прогнозированию. А вот рассчитать недополученную прибыль можно весьма точно, и зависит она в первую очередь от профессии и доходов пациента



Предположим, что пациент в результате некачественного лечения частично или полностью утратил работоспособность. В этом случае судья берет его официальные выписки по зарплате (Thlush Maskoret) за 2 последних года и рассчитывает средний ежемесячный доход (предположим - 5 тысяч долларов). Далее судья рассчитывает количество лет, оставшееся пациенту до выхода на пенсию (предположим - 20 лет). Умножаем 5 тысяч на 240 месяцев и получаем 1 200 000 долларов. Прибавляем к этому среднюю по стране индексацию, средний рост зарплаты, премиальные и так далее  и получаем в сумме около 2 миллионов долларов - это и есть недополученная прибыль, которая определяет МИНИМАЛЬНУЮ сумму иска.



Теперь вернемся к упомянутым выше слачаям. Очевидно, что не эстетичный шов не окажет влияния на возможность работы, скажем, водителя грузовика или портового грузчика - поэтому суд в данном случае назначит компенсацию долларов в 100 (при судебных расходах пациента 500 долларов). Совсем другое дело, если на шрам жалуется, например, манекенщица или фотомодель - она вполне может получить компенсацию миллионов в 5 или 10. В то же время, водитель грузовика может получить компенсацию те же 5 миллионов в том случае, если окажется парализованным после операции. А вот парализованный писатель или художник (работоспособность которых не зависит от возможности ходить) получит только 100 тысяч долларов или меньше морального ущерба.



Разумеется, я чрезмерно упростил процедуру рассмотрения исков и определение положенной компенсации - существуют множество нюансов, которые влияют на решение суда и которыми владеют профессиональные юристы. Но основной принцип вам теперь понятен? Так же как и тот факт, что без юриста в большом суде вам не обойтись...



Теперь поговорим о том, как правильно выбрать адвоката, который будет представлять в суде ваши интересы. Адвокатов в Израиле много. Очень много. Если вы окажитесь в группе людей числом выше 20 человек - среди них обязательно окажется какой либо адвокат  Некоторые из них специализируются исключительно на трудовых конфликтах, другие на бракоразводных процессах, третьи на уголовных делах. Вам нужен адвокат по медицинским искам (Halifat Rafui). Списки адвокатов общедоступны на сайте коллегии адвокатов Израиля (https://zakon.co.il/)



Теперь запомните один важный пункт - опытный адвокат по медицинским искам НИКОГДА не возьмет с вас деньги за свою работу. В качестве гонорара он потребует процент с суммы иска. Менее успешные и известные адвокаты затребуют до 10-15%, более известные и успешные захотят 30% и более. Это нормальные предложения, учитывая тот факт, что выбранный юрист кровно заинтересован в получении как можно большей суммы выплат по представленному иску -  а значит вырастает и ваша прибыль.



Также будет нелишним заранее оговорить с адвокатом условие, что вы не будете присутствовать на судебных заседаниях лично - разрешив ему представлять в суде ваши интересы. Для этого понадобится подписать доверенность (Ipuy Koah).



После получения решения суда (Psak Din),  соответствующий документ передается к исполнению службе судебных приставов. Как правило, эта процедура не входит в услуги адвоката в рамках процесса и оплачивается отдельно. Нужно понимать, что по израильскому законодательству поиск ответчика и принуждение его к исполнению решения суда ложится на истца - то есть вам опять таки понадобится помощь юриста или даже частного детектива. Но, по сравнению с судебным процессом, здесь уже придется платить наличными.



Пожалуй, на этом можно считать мой труд оконченным. Если у вас остались вопросы - я с удовольствием на них отвечу. 



С уважением ко всем и с благодарностью за проявленное терпение, искренне ваш Моше Шапиро.


----------



## Север (13 Июн 2019)

Спасибо уважаемый доктор! Действительно объемная и интересная информация. Не боитесь негативной реакции коллег в Израиле? Наверняка все русскоязычные врачи вертебрологи и в.ч. Пекарский читают этот форум, правда не афишируют этот факт.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июн 2019)

Не читают.


----------



## Доктор Живаго (13 Июн 2019)

Север написал(а):


> Спасибо уважаемый доктор! Действительно объемная и интересная информация. Не боитесь негативной реакции коллег в Израиле? Наверняка все русскоязычные врачи вертебрологи и в.ч. Пекарский читают этот форум, правда не афишируют этот факт.



Нисколько не боюсь! 

И отнюдь не потому что я смелый, решительный и бескомпромисный человек - вовсе нет! Но разве я сказал что нибудь, способное вызвать негативную реакцию моих коллег? Раскрыл какие то профессиональные секреты? Кого то оскорбил? Перешел кому то дорогу? Нет, нет и еще раз нет...

Я всего лишь собрал и систематизировал имеющуюся в различных источниках доступную информацию, привел её в удобный для пользователя вид и снабдил собственными комментариями. 

Ничего сложного и героического 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не читают.


Русскоязычные ортопеды время от времени читают "русские" форумы, в том числе и этот. Но, конечно, не все, не всё и не всегда. В основном - действительно, у практикующего врача в Израиле не хватает времени принимать участие даже в обсуждениях на местных форумах, не говоря уже о российских...


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (20 Июн 2019)

Уважаемый Михаил, Вы проделали поистине титаническую работу, за что Вам респект и уважуха! Должен заметить, что судя по Вашим словам система юриспруденции в Израиле весьма похожа на российскую. У нас тоже пациент всегда прав, однако это право отнюдь не гарантирует получение компенсации в наших судах  Остается только надеятся, что мир меняется в лучшую сторону и когда нибудь граждане России будут чувствовать себя настолько же защищенными перед недобросовестными врачами, как граждане Израиля.

Михаил, у меня к Вам вопрос по лечению в Израиле. Моему отцу (83 года) 4 года назад поставили диагноз "хронический лимфолейкоз". Назначенное в онкоцентре Блохина лечение не помогает, состояние отца неуклонно ухудшается. Я слышал, что в Израиле пациентов с таким диагнозом лечат весьма успешно, да и Вы сами это подтверждаете. Хотим обратиться за помощью к израильским врачам, поэтому Ваша тема для меня очень актуальна

В поисках подходящей клиники в Израиле удалось выйти на российско-израильскую посредническую фирму "ТАЛЕКС МедТур". Вроде как все они хорошо расписывают и рассказывают, но смущает тот факт что их название мало кому известно в России. Отзывы на их сайте тоже положительные, но все знают что такое отзывы на собственном сайте 

Вы не могли бы высказать свое мнение о ТАЛЕКС МедТур? Известна ли эта контора в Израиле? Можно ли им доверять? Деньги то немалые, не хочется нарваться на мошенников...

Заранее спасибо, Юрий


----------



## Север (20 Июн 2019)

Присоединяюсь к похвале. Действительно труд достоин уважения, но если внимательно почитать содержимое трилогии уважаемого доктора, то там есть ответы на ваш вопрос Юрий. Там есть инфа как, где и по каким критериям искать надёжную контору по мед туризму.


----------



## Доктор Живаго (23 Июн 2019)

Юрий Долгорукий написал(а):


> Вы не могли бы высказать свое мнение о ТАЛЕКС МедТур? Известна ли эта контора в Израиле? Можно ли им доверять? Деньги то немалые, не хочется нарваться на мошенников...


"Талекс Мед Тур" (Talex Med Tur) - специализированная компания в сфере медицинского туризма, много лет сотрудничающая со всеми крупными клиниками в Израиле. Если её представителем по прежнему является Елена Шульга - Вы можете смело довериться её опыту и порядочности.


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (24 Июн 2019)

Север написал(а):


> Присоединяюсь к похвале. Действительно труд достоин уважения, но если внимательно почитать содержимое трилогии уважаемого доктора, то там есть ответы на ваш вопрос Юрий. Там есть инфа как, где и по каким критериям искать надёжную контору по мед туризму.


Я внимательно изучил весь материал по теме уважаемого Михаила Шапиро, но если существует возможность уточнить интересующую информацию у первоисточника, грех было бы этим не воспользоваться! Тем более, что Михаил сам предложил 



Доктор Живаго написал(а):


> "Талекс Мед Тур" (Talex Med Tur) - специализированная компания в сфере медицинского туризма, много лет сотрудничающая со всеми крупными клиниками в Израиле. Если её представителем по прежнему является Елена Шульга - Вы можете смело довериться её опыту и порядочности.


Большое спасибо!

Меня смутило то обстоятельство, что предложенное российским посредником лечение оказалось значительно дешевле суммы, озвученной колл-центром израильской клиники. Если быть точным, то в "Талекс" назвали сумму химиотерапии в клинике "Давидоф" 11170 долларов США, а после звонка напрямую в клинику её представители за тот же самый курс запросили 16700 долларов! Вот и возникло опасение, что "Талекс" что-нибудь упустили в прайсе и потом в Израиле нам придется эту разницу оплачивать.

Кстати, Михаил, если уж зашла об этом речь, я в Вашем списке не увидел клиники "Давидоф". Какая это линия - первая, вторая или может быть десятая? Имеет смысл обращаться к ним или поспробовать записаться в "Ассуту" или "Ихилов" ?


----------



## Доктор Живаго (25 Июн 2019)

Юрий Долгорукий написал(а):


> Меня смутило то обстоятельство, что предложенное российским посредником лечение оказалось значительно дешевле суммы, озвученной колл-центром израильской клиники. Если быть точным, то в "Талекс" назвали сумму химиотерапии в клинике "Давидоф" 11170 долларов США, а после звонка напрямую в клинику её представители за тот же самый курс запросили 16700 долларов! Вот и возникло опасение, что "Талекс" что-нибудь упустили в прайсе и потом в Израиле нам придется эту разницу оплачивать.


Это нормально - я же говорил, что хороший посредник может предложить более интересные цены, чем пациент получит непосредственно от больницы. Тут нужно учитывать поток пациентов, предложения от других клиник, условия контракта и т.д. и т.п.  Но, конечно, необходимо при подписании договора уточнить тот факт, что цена окончательная и не может быть изменена в одностороннем порядке после того, как пациент приезжает в Израиль.



Юрий Долгорукий написал(а):


> Кстати, Михаил, если уж зашла об этом речь, я в Вашем списке не увидел клиники "Давидоф". Какая это линия - первая, вторая или может быть десятая? Имеет смысл обращаться к ним или поспробовать записаться в "Ассуту" или "Ихилов" ?


Не последняя, не вторая и даже не первая - а единственная 

Онкологический центр "Davidov" является крупнейшим специализированным медицинским учреждением по лечению рака в Израиле и научно-исследовательской деятельности в области онкологии.

Другие многопрофильные клиники имеют в наличии ОТДЕЛЕНИЕ онкологии (как, например,  отделение кардиологии, урологии, офтальмологии и пр) - то есть лечение онкологических патологий является ОДНОЙ ИЗ предлагаемых клиникой направлений. А "Davidov" имеет собственные отделения (онкология сердечно-сосудистой системы, онкология мочевой системы, онкология глаза) - то есть занимается лечение ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО онкологических заболеваний

Это как в Москве онкоцентр Герцена по сравнению с онкологическим отделениями районных больниц


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (28 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Живаго, еще раз огромное спасибо!


----------



## Север (5 Июл 2019)

Доктор Живаго написал(а):


> Ну вот, например: пациент жалуется на то, что ему была проведена транспедикулярная фиксация позвонков по поводу двухмиллиметровой протрузии межпозвоночного диска - хотя можно было бы обойтись обычной физиотерапией и пассивным наблюдением за динамикой процесса. Эксперт открывает соответствующий справочник и видит, что ОДНИМ ИЗ способов лечения протрузий является проведение описанной процедуры


Извините уважаемый доктор.
Можно получить ссылку на параграф этого справочника где это подтверждается? 
Понятно что не на русском. Англ- отлично! Иврит - хуже, но не безнадёжно. Имеются специализированные сервисы мед перевода.
Надеюсь вы не будете возражать что подобные документы не являются секретными. Это публичные документы, руководства, наставления, инструкции и т.д.
Гложет меня явные сомнения, что там написано что при протрузиях 2-3 мм, не осложнённых листезами, нестабильностью, новообразованиями и т.д, ТПФ в Израиле является стандартом. 
По-моему вы явно перегнули палку. 
Будьте любезны ссылку в студию!


----------



## Доктор Живаго (8 Июл 2019)

Север написал(а):


> Извините уважаемый доктор.
> Можно получить ссылку на параграф этого справочника где это подтверждается?
> Понятно что не на русском. Англ- отлично! Иврит - хуже, но не безнадёжно. Имеются специализированные сервисы мед перевода.
> Надеюсь вы не будете возражать что подобные документы не являются секретными. Это публичные документы, руководства, наставления, инструкции и т.д.
> ...




Это был ГИПОТЕТИЧЕСКИЙ пример проведения операции на позвоночнике и оценка правомочности выполненного вмешательства с точки зрения израильского ПРАВОСУДИЯ


Что касается медицинских показаний - решение о проведении транспедикулярной фиксации принимается по результатам КОМПЛЕКСНОГО изучения состояния позвонков и межпозвонковых дисков. В случае прогрессирующей дегенерации диска ТПФ показана даже при размерах протрузии менее 2 мм:
Leininger B, Bronfort G, Evans R, Reiter T (2011). "Spinal manipulation or mobilization for radiculopathy: a systematic review". _Phys Med Rehabil Clin N Am_.pp. 76–113.


С другой стороны - при относительно хорошем состоянии межпозвоночного диска ТПФ может быть выполнена в случае если пациент жалуется на боли в результате неблагоприятных условий труда или при наличии заболеваний вызывающих нарушение обмена веществ:
Ahn, Yong; Choi, Gun; Lee, Sang-Ho (2016). "History of Lumbar Spinal Surgery and the Intradiskal Therapies". _Advanced Concepts in Lumbar Degenerative Disk Disease_. Berlin, Heidelberg: Springer Berlin Heidelberg. pp. 783–791.


Основной смысл написанного мною заключается  в том что в случае жалобы пациента судья будет руководствоваться принятыми стандартами лечения  в специализированных справочниках а не здравым сыслом или мнением других врачей...


----------



## Север (8 Июл 2019)

Приведённые примеры всего лишь публикации в журналах. 
Нужна ссылка на руководства и справочники рекомендованные в качестве стандартных методов лечения дегенеративных (принципиально!)  спинальных патологий  министерством здравоохранения гос Израиль. 
Спрашиваю т.к. в Сети не нашёл подобных ссылок. Даже на иврите. Хотя никакой секретности здесь априори быть не должно.


----------



## Доктор Живаго (8 Июл 2019)

Север написал(а):


> Нужна ссылка на руководства и справочники рекомендованные в качестве стандартных методов лечения дегенеративных (принципиально!) спинальных патологий министерством здравоохранения гос Израиль.


Извините - данный вопрос находится вне пределов моей компетенции.

Я простой врач. Могу высказать свое ЛИЧНОЕ мнение по тому или иному вопросу, могу дать те или иные рекомендации. Причем я отнюдь не настаиваю на собственной значимости и непогрешимости - Вы всегда можете поступить соответственно собственному разумению 

Если Вам "принципиально! нужны ссылки на руководства министерства здравоохранения гос Израиль" - Вам нужно обратиться к юристу по медицинским вопросам. Таких в Израиле множество...


----------



## Доктор Живаго (8 Июл 2019)

Север написал(а):


> Спрашиваю т.к. в Сети не нашёл подобных ссылок. Даже на иврите. Хотя никакой секретности здесь априори быть не должно.


Скажите - а в России такие рекомендации выложены в интернете для свободного доступа граждан? Пусть даже на русском языке? С удовольствием сравнил бы их с израильскими - было бы интересно!


----------



## Север (9 Июл 2019)

http://www.minzdravrb.ru/minzdrav/docs/hbs.doc
Например эта. Это один из десятков подобных документов. Могу ещё штук 10-15 нарыть.
Теперь вы представьте подобные рекомендации принятые в израильской медицине. 
Хотелось бы увидеть где там написано что ТПФ один из метров лечения протрузии 2 мм.


----------



## Доктор Живаго (9 Июл 2019)

Север написал(а):


> http://www.minzdravrb.ru/minzdrav/docs/hbs.doc
> Например эта. Это один из десятков подобных документов. Могу ещё штук 10-15 нарыть.


Извините - "приведённые примеры всего лишь публикации в журналах" (с) Север.

В данном случае - материалы "Конгресса врачей первичного звена здравоохранения Юга России, IX Конференции врачей общей практики (семейных врачей) Юга России 7 ноября 2014 г., г. Ростов-на-Дону".

По своему юридическому статусу конференция семейных врачей Юга России никак не может считаться "руководством министерства здравоохранения гос Россия"


----------



## Доктор Живаго (9 Июл 2019)

Север написал(а):


> где там написано что ТПФ один из метров лечения протрузии 2 мм.


Размеры протрузии не имеют значение. 

Врач может принять решение о необходимости проведения оперативного вмешательства на основании наличия у пациента хронического болевого синдрома - когда консервативная терапия не приносит облегчение на протяжении 18 месяцев и более. 

Выбор способа лечения в этом случае остается за хирургом. В том числе ТПФ. Пациент может согласит на предложенную операцию или отказаться от неё в пользу менее агрессивного лечения - но нарушением стандартов это НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ. Во всяком случае в Израиле.


----------



## Север (9 Июл 2019)

По израильским закона информированное Согласие пациента - юридически ничтожно...


----------



## Доктор Живаго (9 Июл 2019)

Север написал(а):


> По израильским закона информированное Согласие пациента - юридически ничтожно...


Не совсем верно.

Правильнее будет сказать - наличие подписанного пациентом информированного согласия не снимает с врача ответственности за неблагоприятный исход лечения. Но отсутствие информированного согласия резко усугубляет вину и меру ответственности врача. 

И это не только в Израиле так...


----------

